# Squeaking noise in Nissan sentra 2003



## Nissan 2003 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, I got squeaking noise in my Nissan Sentra 2003. It is more intense in the morning when the car has started warming up, which fades away as it runs more. I think it is the fan belt. How do I make sure that it is fan belt or anything else? Also, if it is fan belt, then is it easy to replace without a mechanic? Please suggest. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

First thing in the morning, pop your hood, start the car and listen to exactly where the noise is coming from. Belts are not that hard to change.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Replace the alternator belt only. There is a TSB on this complaint...


----------

